# Intel Core i7 4790k Temps During IntelBurnTest? 100c...



## Reason (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a Intel Core i7 4790k with a Hyper 212 evo cooler on it in a new system I just built.

I don't know much about temperatures but thought I would test my temps to make sure I got the cooler on correctly with enough thermal paste to do the job.

When I run IntelBurnTest v2.54 and use Core Temp 1.0 RC6 my temps shoot up to ~100c and Core Temp starts warning me...

I am guessing this is a problem...

At idle the temps sit around ~33c

Did I do something wrong? Should the system be able to stress test and stay at lower temps?

**Update**

I believe that I had applied too much thermal paste when I installed the Hyper 212 cooler, also the fan was plugged into a case fan mb connector not the CPU fan mb connector.

I removed the Hyper 212 and cleaned off all the thermalpaste with ArctiClean.

I was having a hard time with the Hyper 212 mounting so I installed the stock Intel cooler which already had thermalpaste strips factory placed.

The stock Intel Cooler/fan is not correctly plugged into the CPU fan mb connector and I can hear the fan speed up when temps go up.

HOWEVER...

@ Idle my temps are hovering around 40c but when I initiate the stress test my temps shoot right back up to 100c

><

Nothing changed...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Core Temp has never provided accurate temperatures.

Check the BIOS, what do they report?


----------



## Reason (Dec 4, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Core Temp has never provided accurate temperatures.
> 
> Check the BIOS, what do they report?


Thanks for responding! I am at a loss here... :frown:

In the BIOS the CPU temp shows 58c

Is this helpful though if there is no stress test going on while I see that temp?


----------



## Reason (Dec 4, 2010)

Just updated my BIOS to the latest version, seems to have had no impact on the issue at hand.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How long has the PC been running when it showed 58C?


----------



## Reason (Dec 4, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How long has the PC been running when it showed 58C?


It's been 95% on (with lots of restarts) all day today while I have been trying to figure out what the deal is.


----------



## Reason (Dec 4, 2010)

Just used Prime 95 and "Real Temp 3.0" and "Core Temp" at the same time:

Real Temp showed temps of ~90c

Core Temp showed temps of ~100c


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Remember those results are most likely incorrect.

Let the PC sit off overnight. Then when you turn it on let me know the temps in the BIOS afterwards.


----------



## Reason (Dec 4, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Remember those results are most likely incorrect.
> 
> Let the PC sit off overnight. Then when you turn it on let me know the temps in the BIOS afterwards.


UPDATE:

So I returned and repurchased the CPU and the cooler, now using a thermaltake cooler that's essentially the same as the previous (sold out of the 212)

I installed the new processor and the new cooler and I am getting

~20c idle according to "Real Temp"
~30c idle according to "Core Temp"

~90c During IntelBurn Test according to "Real Temp"
~100c During IntelBurn Test according to "Core Temp"

*I also updated my BIOS earlier to the latest version of which seems to have had no impact.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I would try HWMonitor, as the CPU frequencies look out to in Core Temp 1.0, to me.
Just under 4.0GHz during a stress test, which may be throttled back due to heat, but at idle it shows just under 800MHz, which might be explained by running only a single core.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Reason said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So I returned and repurchased the CPU and the cooler, now using a thermaltake cooler that's essentially the same as the previous (sold out of the 212)
> 
> ...


 
Well 100C is the maximum temp for that CPU.

I still don't agree with those programs for the readings. Try HWMonitor like suggested.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Are you applying the correct amount of thermal paste.

With the stock cooler 58 degrees c in the BIOS is too high, it should be around mid 40's. With a decent cooler like the hyper 212 it should be mid 30's to early 40's.

At full load on intel burn test with the stock cooler 100 degrees c is possible as intel burn test is extremely intensive but with the hyper 212 you should be getting around 70-80 if you have overclocked it. At stock speed you should be expecting around 60 - 70 with the hyper 212 at full load.

Also bare in mind some people with the 4790k do get very high temps but those were supposed to be the earlier ones. The newer ones are supposed to run a bit cooler.


----------



## Reason (Dec 4, 2010)

Updating the BIOS version decreased the default voltage, I then adjusted it even lower to 1.200v

Here are my results now...

The temps still spike up high as hell at the start of each of the individual 10 tests that are done by IntelBurnTest but now it's only for a half a second that the temps spike like that and then they even out around 70c for the majority of each test.

Motherboard Page Link
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 (rev. 1.0)
GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 1150 - Intel Z97 - GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 (rev. 1.0)

1.200v Idle after reboot









1.200v During 9/10 IntelBurnTest


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

thats better.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

HWMonitor is reporting correct temps to me.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Either your voltages are way out of spec or they are not being reported correctly. Check your voltages in the BIOS.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah never noticed that. As for the temps Reak temp is usually pretty spot on.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

HWMonitor almost never gets the voltages right.


----------



## 1stcowgirl (Aug 6, 2014)

this is from me:
1st i tried the BOX fan.
the box fan was 40c on idle _ and 100c when converting MKV to AVI (110c in seconds)
i removed the box fan and installed it again and test.-> i did that three times.
on all three times i got 100-110C from the BOX fan!

when i installed the Noctua NH-C12P SE14 i got this:
on idle 33C
on LOAD (prime95 and some conversation works) 71c MAX!

my conclusion is this:
you need to use a good custom fan!
the idle fan would be somthing that came to the market when ivy-B was released (or atleast Sandy-B)

some technicians in a few computer shops i know told me "NO WAY! _ the BOX Cooler should be anough"
Today i TELL them: "WRONG"! Its not enough!

thread opener:
you and me are not the only ones who got it,
iv seen at least 10 threads with same temps.

cheers


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Some people have had better temp results by updating their BIOS to the latest version, I suggest you may need to do this because the retail cooler should be doing a better job that that.

You either have a dodgy chip, need to update the BIOS or you need to re try the thermal paste.

Also just to add there are always issues when a new cpu comes out, it's usually a better idea to wait until the 2nd batch of the new cpu comes out before getting it.


----------

